# Looking For PLOW DRIVERS



## jph641 (Oct 7, 2014)

We are looking for a few experienced Drivers for our trucks ASAP.
We will check your driving record, If all is well you will be on our team.



YOU WILL WORK A LOT MORE HOURS THEN MOST REGULAR COMPANIES! 
(Few hours before storm hits Long Hours after storm for salting work)

Looking for guys based out of NYC: Brooklyn Manhattan Queens or 

NJ:Central Parts New Brunswick, Flemington, Edison, Princeton. 


732 447 6884


----------



## dmb101484 (Dec 10, 2014)

*plow drivers*

you still looking for plow drivers


----------

